# What kind of power can I expect to put down? Aba turbo.



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm almost done piecing together my 2.0t setup, I was just looking for some input on how much power I can expect. This is my first experience with FI, so take it easy on me haha. 

Turbonetics 50 trim t3 turbo 
Unknown turbo manifold 
Custom short runner 
Stock OBD1 block and head, stock compression w/metal headgasket 
Techtonics 266 cam 
Turbonetics Deltagate wastegate, will be running unregulated 8lbs. (until I have software/injectors) 
Stock injectors and OBD1 management (for now) 
Exhaust will be a 2.5 in downpipe to a 2.5 in glass pack and straight out the side. 

Forgot to mention that the setup will also be non intercooled. 

And some pics of the setup for clicks:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

You can expect to crack some ring lands on stock ECU/inj


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Agreed Stock injectors, stock ECU/tune and no intercooler is a recipe for disaster, especially with stock compression to boot.


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

Okay. So software and injectors are a must. Do you have any recommendations for this setup? I have a friend with a set of g60 injectors I could snag.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

I like the homebrew intake manifold....:beer:


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks man. Looks like I'll be saving for the c2 motorsports chip and some matching 30# injectors...


----------



## kevinescobar15 (Apr 27, 2010)

buy some 440's with a UM software. C2 wont work with you very well if your car has issues and from what i understand your not too shabby with FI setups. Jeff at UM is a great guy and he'll work with you. 

:thumbup:'s for a 8vt


----------



## 8vpwrhaus (Oct 1, 2011)

Go to BFI and get there low compression head gasket itll bump you down a full compression point so stuff dont get to hairy the cheap thing i did was just get 1.8t injectors and a stage 1 c2 motorsports chip and deff run an intercooler :thumbup: they help you out ALOT!!


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

8vpwrhaus said:


> just get 1.8t injectors and a stage 1 c2 motorsports chip and deff run an intercooler


 I can run the 1.8t injectors with the stock aba rail? And I don't plan on an intercooler at 8 pounds. When I turn the boost up I'll look into it.


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

Rather than make another thread I'll put this here.

So I got a set of 1.8t injectors from an Audi A4, and the injectors themselves are shorter than stock. But it seems if I flip the stock fuel rail upside down and make 2 brackets for it I can make it work.

Good or bad idea? I already have the injectors, so any helpful guidance would be appreciated. I'll get a pic up in a minute


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

Stock location of rail:










My idea, with some brackets to fasten it down.


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

you could always use stock injectors and an fmu. i wouldn't worry about lowering the compression for only 8 lbs of boost. with the correct fueling, i was able to run 13 lbs on stock compression and timing with 93 oct and a fmu. def not the best set up, but you would be surprised how well it can work. it does take a bit of tinkering with the fmu to get it dialed in. btw, i wouldn't be boosting a motor without a wideband 02.


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

your setup with proper fueling should prob be around 200whp or so.


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

mk2golf14s said:


> you could always use stock injectors and an fmu. i wouldn't worry about lowering the compression for only 8 lbs of boost. with the correct fueling, i was able to run 13 lbs on stock compression and timing with 93 oct and a fmu. def not the best set up, but you would be surprised how well it can work. it does take a bit of tinkering with the fmu to get it dialed in. btw, i wouldn't be boosting a motor without a wideband 02.


I actually just got a set of 19 lb. mustang injectors from a friend for cheap. I believe aba injectors are 17lb? I think those with and a fuel management unit I should be fine for 8 pounds of boost. And 200 wheel? I feel like thats a bit optimistic but even 160 is fun as hell in a mk1


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

i think 200whp is about right. 15-17 psi is about 250whp, 23psi or so is 300whp. i have seen a couple dyno plots with bone stock abas making 180whp with 8 psi. your short runner intake and cam should def help out. i actually managed 24psi on stock ecu with e85, water injection, and an fmu, running 30lb injectors and 3 in maf. it was stock compression with arp head studs. stock timing is actually decent for boost because stock aba chip only has about 16 deg. of full advance. it does suck for all motor though.


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

Just a quick Q, is it easier to drop this motor in with or without the turbo bolted on? It's going in a mk1 Cabriolet, I just wanted to know if there will be enough space to get my hands under the raintray to bolt up the turbo.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

tgibson said:


> I actually just got a set of 19 lb. mustang injectors from a friend for cheap. I believe aba injectors are 17lb? I think those with and a fuel management unit I should be fine for 8 pounds of boost. And 200 wheel? I feel like thats a bit optimistic but even 160 is fun as hell in a mk1


Nowhere near big enough. The 1.8T in an 01 GTI (180 FLYWHEEL HP) uses 30lb/hr injectors and runs 8-9psi stock boost.


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

i would drop the motor in before installing the turbo, unless u can take ur front end off. i tried installing a motor with the turbo installed and it wasn't happening and that was in a mk3 jetta. there shouldn't be any problem fitting the turbo behind the engine (it is kind've a pain in the arse though)


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

as far as the injectors go, he is talking about using an fmu.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

mk2golf14s said:


> as far as the injectors go, he is talking about using an fmu.


 And the motor will burn down trying to get 200hp out of 19lb/hr injectors even with an FMU.


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

mk2golf14s said:


> i would drop the motor in before installing the turbo, unless u can take ur front end off.


 Motor is going into my mk1 Cabriolet, so not happening. I'll just leave it off and bolt it on later. 



Prof315 said:


> And the motor will burn down trying to get 200hp out of 19lb/hr injectors even with an FMU.


 I'm not hoping to make 200 hp, that's just a number that was thrown out. I would be perfectly content with 160 or so. This is my first FI setup so my primary goal is for it to run correctly.


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

Even at 160 hp 19lb/hr injectors probably won't cut it. Take a look at this: http://www.rceng.com/technical.aspx . Also concerning using an FMU, yes raising fuel pressure raises the effective flow of an injector but it also LOWERS the effective flow of your fuel pump.


----------



## 8vpwrhaus (Oct 1, 2011)

*turbo prior to drop*

in a mk1 you probably almost have to take it off and since your intake doesnt go back like behind the motor there should be plenty of room to get your hands and i dont know you might have to knock the firewall back depending on how far back the turbo sits or the direction of the way its sittin


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

well regarding the fmu debate, i pumped out 24 psi boost with 30lb injectors and a cis pump( roughly 300whp) and i was also using e85 which requires more fuel.


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

3 bar(which is normal fuel pressure) is roughly 43 psi. so hypothetically, if the fmu ramped the fuel pressure to 86 psi under full boost, then 19lb injectors would be effectively 38lb injectors. people with c2 run 42 lb injectors making 300whp all day long


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

mk2golf14s said:


> 3 bar(which is normal fuel pressure) is roughly 43 psi. so hypothetically, if the fmu ramped the fuel pressure to 86 psi under full boost, then 19lb injectors would be effectively 38lb injectors. people with c2 run 42 lb injectors making 300whp all day long


 They would be effectively 38lb if everthing stayed linear. It doesn't. And at that pressure your 300hp fuel pump will only support about 175hp.


----------



## mk2golf14s (May 1, 2009)

actually the cis pump is good for close to 500whp at normal pressure. One guy made 375whp on e85.:thumbup:


----------



## tgibson (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm putting this setup in the car as a test. Is it optimal? No. Am I trying to just get the hang of FI first? Yes. 

This swap will also be my first experience with splicing harnesses together, as it's going into my CE1 mk1. Just getting the car running will be a challenge. 

And if the motor explodes, ohhhhhhh noes  Not a hundred dollar aba that I have three of


----------



## Prof315 (Jan 5, 2009)

tgibson said:


> I'm putting this setup in the car as a test. Is it optimal? No. Am I trying to just get the hang of FI first? Yes.
> 
> This swap will also be my first experience with splicing harnesses together, as it's going into my CE1 mk1. Just getting the car running will be a challenge.
> 
> And if the motor explodes, ohhhhhhh noes  Not a hundred dollar aba that I have three of


 And possibly your turbo to boot.....


----------

